# Eastern Conf. Semis: GAME ONE - Bulls v. Pistons - 5/5/07 - 6pm CT/7pm ET *TNT*



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Blood on the Horns!*_



















*EASTERN Conf. Semis - Game ONE - BULLS @ PISTONS - Sat. May 5, 2007 *TNT* 6pm CT/7pm ET - The Palace at Auburn Hills*
















​



_*SHUT 'EM DOWN:* On the year, the Bulls limited their opponents to .435 shooting from the field (second in the NBA), while the Pistons shot .454 (20th). Chicago went 3-1 in its four games against Detroit this season and the Bulls held the Pistons to .384 shooting overall (Game 1: .348, Game 2: .378, Game 3: .413, Game 4: .405). The Bulls also held Detroit 7.7 points below their season average of 96.0 ppg._

bulls.com/playoffs



_*ON THE RIVALRY:* “I’m still glad that we didn’t shake their hands,” Bill Laimbeer said Wednesday. “They were whiners and criers. Piss on them.”_

detroit bad boys blog











*PISS ON THIS DETROIT!!!*​



_logo artwork by "jmangoblue" @ www.basehead.org. thanks!_


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Screw the Pistons*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

awesome animal! we have a tradition going here!!

GO BULLS! GIMME A STICKY!!!

(thanks King J!!!)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Scott Skiles was on Mike North (670 The Score) today: podcast

talking pistons, the rust issue, match-ups and...manicures.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> *Screw the Pistons*
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


i love that clip, gets me pumped everytime.
now i'm going to start typing on this keyboard like mad.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

miz starts game thread...check

theanimal posts the video...check

The stars are aligned...check

*GO BULLS!!!!*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

wtf with TNT -- doesn't a Bull vs. Piston matchuo rate ABC coverage?!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ABC only does games on sunday, *wynn!* 

i mean they're not going to bump _dancing with the has-been B movie hacks_ for basketball.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Miz, you make one hell of a game thread. The graphics, the news stories, everything. Everyone keep doing what they have. Lets keep it going.

If only the Alan Parsons Project 'Sirius' would play as you enter this game thread, but I'm just being greedy


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Due to my pre-playoff bracket, the Bulls should win this.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks!


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yFZRrieLKMo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yFZRrieLKMo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


and because this one never gets old...


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPZ5LpvABt4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPZ5LpvABt4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Miz,

Was it because of the hat, or the bangs?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it had to be the sombrero. what else could it be? :smilewink



ok...here are the SO-CALLED "expert" picks:












ESPN Detroit/Bulls PREVIEW (not Insider)


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sloth, whose the new girl in the Avi?

I can respect the new picks because its lasting 7 games and Detroit has been an Eastern Conference contender the past 4 years. The Miami-Chicago picks made no sense from a basketball standpoint. People were just sticking with Miami because they had big names and assumed they could just 'turn' it on like the Lakers or Spurs.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The count down begins.:yay:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Miz, you make one hell of a game thread. The graphics, the news stories, everything. Everyone keep doing what they have. Lets keep it going.
> 
> If only the Alan Parsons Project 'Sirius' would play as you enter this game thread, but I'm just being greedy


She picked TWO pictures with Duhon in 'em.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

This wait has sucked, it could've easily started tonight


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maximum Pumpitude from that video clip!!!!


DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAMMMM!!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A nice preview of the series that summarizes everything of substance that's been said.



> ''From my experience of having advanced with different teams, you have to flip a switch,'' said Brown, one of the few Bulls who has been in a second-round playoff series. ''You've got to forget about what happened with the Miami Heat. You have to think about Rasheed Wallace, Chauncey Billups, Richard Hamilton, all those guys.
> 
> ''But with our team, I'm not really worried about them doing that. It just seems like we have a confident group here, a focused group, a mature group, that knows what this is all about. It feels almost like these guys have been here before.''
> If Andres Nocioni is correct, the Bulls will need long arms.
> ...


The long and short of it  has the rest.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The pre-game Jumbotron montage

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJNkxKQadH8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJNkxKQadH8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Boerwinkle!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> ''They are a good ballclub, but it's a different type of mission that we are on,'' Wallace told the Detroit News. ''They're on a mission, I think, that they're happy to be here. But we are on a mission to go ahead and win this whole thing.''


We're on a mission to be happy?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

step said:


> We're on a mission to be happy?


I just read it as Ben Wallace and went with it :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> ''They are a good ballclub, but it's a different type of mission that we are on,'' Wallace told the Detroit News. ''They're on a mission, I think, that they're happy to be here. But we are on a mission to go ahead and win this whole thing.''





> We're on a mission to be happy?





*We're on a mission from God.*















> Detroit, MI US
> Revise | New Directions
> 
> 
> ...




Its 283 miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, its dark...and we're wearing sunglasses.



Hit it.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Its 283 miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, its dark...and we're wearing sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Hit it.


:rofl:

That has to be the most retarded quote I've ever read, it hurts my head just thinking about it, but I still can't get over it. We're on a mission to be happy!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

- I never decided between Bulls and 6 and Pistons in 7. Both outcomes seem very possible to me. Maybe I'll stick with Detroit in 7 because that was my pre-playoffs prediction and that way I won't get my hopes up too much.

- I'm getting somewhat annoyed by how glowingly everyone talks about the Pistons. They were definitely the best team in the Conference this season but not by a large margin. Many seem to be talking about them as though they're both the new improved offensive version yet have retained the out of this world defense that won them the Championship a few years back. If that were true they would've won 65 or 70 games this season, not 53. Also, what's with all the talk that Rip and Tayshaun are as good or better than Lu and BG? Don't get me wrong, they're very good players and either or both could outplay their counterpart in this series but our guys had the better seasons.

- My favorite lineup this series will be: Kirk/BG/Thabo/Lu/Wallace. I would really like to see Lu play many minutes at the four. I can't really think of any way that matchup works against us. What scares me about the Pistons more than anything is Sheeds three point shooting. We sometimes have a hard time getting back to cover players at the arc and he killed us with the three ball during the regular season and killed Orlando with it in the first round. Moreover, Ben and Tyrus are most successful near the basket so I'd rather have them guard CWebb than Sheed. On offense the matchup works great too because everyone thinks Tayshaun and Lu is the big matchup this series but if Deng is playing the 4 then Sheed has to chance him or another player around the perimeter or the Pistons are forced to go small. My only concern is that Skiles will be hesitant to play Thabo a ton of minutes and I do NOT want to see the three guard lineup where we have someone giving up 4 or 6 inches to Tayshaun.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Somebody else has said that the Bulls absolutely killed Detroit by going small against them. I'd like to see Skiles maybe run with a small lineup for most of the series. Kirk/Ben/Noc/Luol/Big Ben. We had to play Thabo when we blew them out at the end of the season, but with Noc we can go small and not lose anything (though Thabo has been playing well).


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

T. Shock, that has been our best lineup, with Noce at PF. We won't lose anything defensively against a more perimeter oriented and Shaq-less team with Noce at PF. If Noce struggles against Sheed, I'd love to see Tyrus get some PT. I hope that Miami series has made Tyrus hungry and he worked extra hard in practice/overtime this week to prepare for this series.

I think today is the bigger of the first two games. You don't want Detroit starting strong, and with a week off both teams might be slightly rusty, so you want to go out and win this.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd also like to see Lu match up with Sheed and put Thabo on Prince. Going small, but I think Lu is big and long enough to handle Sheed. Especially a perimeter oriented Sheed.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TB#1, I was enjoying that clip until I saw "Sweetney" at the end. What is wrong with those video editors.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Somebody else has said that the Bulls absolutely killed Detroit by going small against them. I'd like to see Skiles maybe run with a small lineup for most of the series. Kirk/Ben/Noc/Luol/Big Ben. We had to play Thabo when we blew them out at the end of the season, but with Noc we can go small and not lose anything (though Thabo has been playing well).


Haha. How did I forget Noc was on the team? Yeah, that's the lineup we'd be playing most of the time no matter what. That doesn't get Tayshuan off Lu but otherwise it's better than the lineup I was talking about. I'd be happy to see plenty of both with Tyrus, Ben, and P.J. not sharing much floor time.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> I'd also like to see Lu match up with Sheed and put Thabo on Prince. Going small, but I think Lu is big and long enough to handle Sheed. Especially a perimeter oriented Sheed.


Totally. I think that if Sheed is forced to try and post up Lu because he's not getting looks from outside, they're playing into our game. 81% of his shots were jumpers this season, so I don't think he'd be very effective in the post, even against a smaller defender.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

If the Bulls want to run and go athletic, this is probably their best shot:

Thomas
Deng
Thabo
BG
Kirk

That's a Suns/Warriors type lineup.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Animal's Key to the Series/Games:
1. Stay out of foul trouble -- specifically Hinrich and Gordon
2. Limit the Turnovers. Key.
3. Rebound, Rebound, Rebound.
4. Drive to the rim if the shots don't fall

If we do these, I firmly believe we'll be in every game, and likely be winning. We played well with Kirk in foul trouble vs Mia. We limited our TOs other than Game 3, but Det is a good FT shooting team, unlike Mia. We gotta rebound. Give us more extra chances and limit theirs. And Ben Gordon and Kirk, keep driving to the rim if your shots don't fall like you did in Mia.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Key play to stop this series: The Sheed/Billups pick n'roll where Sheed hangs at the 3pt line and Billups goes in to post up on our small guards. Either Billups gets his or Sheed is there for the 3.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I Can't believe this game isn't tomorrow. 

As this schedule stands I may not see a game!! I figured they'd want Nets/Cavs as the Sunday game to start the second round.

Anyway, I think Detroit takes this first game, but I hope I am wrong. I'll be "watching" the game on the net.

Anyone remember when The Jordan Bulls had a tough time in a 1st Round series against a Washington Bullets Team with Chris Webber among others?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry about that OJ. I'm happy with the schedule. All year I couldn't see games because I'm pretty sure I had an exam 90% of time the morning after a game. Now a days, it works out perfectly.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Sorry about that OJ. I'm happy with the schedule. All year I couldn't see games because I'm pretty sure I had an exam 90% of time the morning after a game. Now a days, it works out perfectly.


Thanks, it's Ok. Back in the Jordan years I didn't have cable and couldn't watch the first round at all and then usually missed the second round except for the Sunday games. It wasn't until the Conference Finals that ALL the games were on National TV, non-cable. Then I was glued to the tube.

This last round I only saw 1 full game start-finish since I was out of town on business and watching concerts is part of my business.

I am going to record them and try to watch later, but it's so hard to get into a game you already know the out-come of unless it's a really great game. So hopefully the Bulls will win some really competitive games that will be worth watching later.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Anybody see this poll on espn?

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/polling?event_id=2916

The results are surprising. This Bulls team is building quite a following.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Anybody see this poll on espn?
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/polling?event_id=2916
> 
> The results are surprising. This Bulls team is building quite a following.


Objectively, I'm not sure how anyone could vote that they would rather have Ben Gordon taking a last shot over Chauncey. Must be his New York contingent ringing in.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> Objectively, I'm not sure how anyone could vote that they would rather have Ben Gordon taking a last shot over Chauncey. Must be his New York contingent ringing in.


I voted Chauncy myself and the looked at the results. It was like 70% for Ben G. I guess no one watched him play this season and go o'fer the season on GW shots.

I mean I still believe he CAN do it, but this year just hasn't been his year for it. Maybe that will change in this round, cause I am sure there will be at least 1 or 2 opportunities for him to do it.

I was surprised too that around 70% said The Bulls had the better D. I said the Bulls had the better Offense but statistically Detroit still is better on the Defense end.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I need this game to start now!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Anybody see this poll on espn?
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/polling?event_id=2916
> 
> The results are surprising. This Bulls team is building quite a following.


Best Offense = Bull 70.7%
Best Defense = Bull 71.1%
Best Coach = Bull 72%
Best Bench = Bull 72.2%

37,000 votes.

4 of the 5 "experts", however, pick the Piston over the Bull.

Bull beat the Piston 3 out of 4 this season, avg margin of victory was ~9 points.

Bull had more RPG, APG, PPG, FG% and 3P% than the Piston this season.

It'll be a fun series... because I am a Bull fan!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Objectively, I'm not sure how anyone could vote that they would rather have Ben Gordon taking a last shot over Chauncey. Must be his New York contingent ringing in.


Could it be because coming into the year, Ben Gordon was 7-13 on game winning shots, and Chauncey Billups 5-26 ????


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I know objectively that Chauncey is very good but it's starting to get to the point where I am with DWade: after watching the guy play so many unspectacular games I have a hard time accepting that he's as great as he actually is.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Best Offense = Bull 70.7%
> Best Defense = Bull 71.1%
> Best Coach = Bull 72%
> Best Bench = Bull 72.2%
> ...


Heh. Looks like there are a lot of homers voting in that poll. Nearly 70% think the series will end in 5 or fewer games.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Heh. Looks like there are a lot of homers voting in that poll. Nearly 70% think the series will end in 5 or fewer games.


I guess homerism is like slander.... if what you say is fact, then you can be prosecuted for neither! The regular season stats I posted would suggest the Bull would be the overwhelming favorites in this series. The media, however, tend to "homerize" toward past performances.

To be fair, I AM a homer. I expected us to win the Miami series in 5 or 6 games. Because of the sweep, however, I am absolved of the label "homer" and instead branded with the tag "accurate". I predict the Bull will win in 5 or 6 against the Piston. If they do, then I again dodge the "homeric" badge and am once again simply "correct".

Go Bull! Defy my Homerism!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Wynn said:


> To be fair, I AM a homer. I expected us to win the Miami series in 5 or 6 games. Because of the sweep, however, I am absolved of the label "homer" and instead branded with the tag "accurate".


You underestimed the Bulls. You can now be branded as a pessimist!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Since I have tickets to game 6 of this series, I kinda hope the series goes that long, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Bulls ended it sooner.

Guess I'll have to eat my words if the Pistons win the first two games.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I guess homerism is like slander.... if what you say is fact, then you can be prosecuted for neither! The regular season stats I posted would suggest the Bull would be the overwhelming favorites in this series. The media, however, tend to "homerize" toward past performances.
> 
> To be fair, I AM a homer. I expected us to win the Miami series in 5 or 6 games. Because of the sweep, however, I am absolved of the label "homer" and instead branded with the tag "accurate". I predict the Bull will win in 5 or 6 against the Piston. If they do, then I again dodge the "homeric" badge and am once again simply "correct".
> 
> Go Bull! Defy my Homerism!!!


Haha. Good points. I didn't consider myself a homer when I picked the Bulls in 5 against Miami but I suppose a lot of people could've accused me of that. I think there's a lot of good evidence that these teams are evenly matched so I think there's something like a 75% chance this series goes at least six games but hey, a lot of unexpected things happen in the playoffs. I probably would've said the Mavs had great then a 75% chance of advancing out of the first round.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Wynn said:


> 4 of the 5 "experts", however, pick the Piston over the Bull.


Scouts Inc., ESPN's independent service, has the Bulls in 6. 

But we're still homers .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

excellent.

getting kevin harlan and doug collins on the call tonight.

:cheer:



*my prediction: BULLS IN 7*

cause i'm a homer, baby, so what else is new.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Been waiting for this game all day. Cant wait.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

billups scores first


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups 2-2 4-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon answers with a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups is fouled by Gordon

FTA no good
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice Shot by Wallace


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

All right chumps let's do this

LEEEEEEEEEEROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince is fouled by Brown. 

FTA good
FTA good 7-5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bank shot by Brown 7-7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon gets his second foul. Duhon in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups air ball. Nice D by Duhon. 

Hinrich for two. 9-7 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton answers 9-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ugly shot by Wallace. 24 second call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups for 3 12-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng and Duhon both miss

Duhon fouls billups.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Good reffing so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich foul Tech on Skiles! 

Hamiton fta good 13-9
Hamilton fta good 14-9
Hamilton fta good 15-9


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what is going on with this foul ****??

skiles with a technical already!

rip hamilton is such a little *****. wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng for 2 and fouled, fta no good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni in for Brown. Brown got his second foul. 

Weber fta good. 16-11
FTA good 17-11


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_andres nocioni_. sing it with me now.

wow. the refs couldn't be more biased to start and i very, very rarely criticize the refs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed for three. 20-11 detroit. TO


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice start by the refs.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

****ing fantastic start.

Just what we needed is the refs to put Detroit into the penalty with 7 and a half to play in the ****ing 1st.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

its all about respect. Pistons been there and done that. Bulls are in new territory and refs are going to make them gain respect.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

So far, we're getting a lot of iffy calls going against us, and the Pistons look like they've scouted us pretty well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with a layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon steals nocioni misses.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

For detroit to beat the bulls, Prince needs to focus on shutting down Deng as much as possible. If they do this, we are in for a long first half with Gordon sitting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed blocked by Wallace.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni hits the floor, no call. 

Hamilton for two


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice block by Ben!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

How the **** is that not a foul on Noc's drive?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls making turnovers


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

We're playing sloppy, but apparently the rules have been changed so that players wearing white jerseys are allowed to mug players in red jerseys.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce trying to do too much.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two. 22-15 TO


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's not a foul cause the refs are in the piston's pockets.

it's nauseating. 

plus, we're really sucking right now.

damn.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn this is some nice offensive work by D Town. 22 points in 7 minutes


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*bulls need to CALM THE **** DOWN.*

ok!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Luol Deng does his best Latrell Sprewell impression and sticks a jumper off the fastbreak with 3 Pistons down the court and no one on our team yet down the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Headfake98 said:


> Damn this is some nice offensive work by D Town. 22 points in 7 minutes


I agree. They are hot so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We miss Gordon. We need Hinrich and Noc to pick up the scoring slack.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I have rarely gotten on the officials this year -- but this quarter makes me want to vomit. It's like they're all adrenalined-up and spent their energy blowing their whistles.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Don't complain about the refs. We suck offensively, and suck defensively so far. Thats why we are losing.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *bulls need to CALM THE **** DOWN.*
> 
> ok!


Disagree. The Bulls keep the playoffs at this pace, they win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

difference in the game so far is fts


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm thinking FTA is gonna end up 45-6.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well, yeah, the energy needs to be maintained. but the mental energy is all over the place, just lamebrain play. they need to be MENTALLY calmer.

that's what i meant.

_keepin' the funk alive!_


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT fouls Weber. 

FTA no good
FTA good 23-15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fouls Duhon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon fta good
fta good 23-17


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Billups looks poised to have a big series against us. He's too much for Ben and Duhon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups for 2 he has 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores 25-19


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups again..27-19


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

surprised we were able to bump Billups there with no call. Maybe the refs are calming down now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Billups abusing us.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Billups is destroying us right now.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Is the game plan to not guard Billups?

TT is outta control again.

GOrdon's foul trouble is gonna be the death of us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT fouled on dunk attempt. Sheed with the foul

FTA good 
FTA no good


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

billups is making duhon his little *****.

and ben wallace throws it DOWN!

nice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

McDeyss for two 29-20


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN Wallace with an aggressive finish. That's so...RARE.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallce slams a dunk and is fouled! 

FTA good 29-23


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice. Hinrich draws an offensive foul on Billups.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Could Dunothing be more useless?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups offensive foul.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Duhon's buzzerbeater rimmed out. We're lucky not to be down more.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_it would have beaten the buzzer.....had it gone in._


:no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon in and out at the buzzer. 29-23 after 1. 

both teams 47% Detroit has made 5 more points off of fts


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Down 6. Not bad given the foul trouble and DEtroit's hot shooting. We're in good position AS LONG AS GORDON doesn't pick up a quick 3rd foul in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Duhon's buzzerbeater rimmed out. We're lucky not to be down more.


With Gordon out, we're lucky to be down 6 at this point. Can detroit keep up the intensity? They're going to have to account for Gordon if he can stay out of foul trouble the rest of the way.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich with the all-star play on Billups. How important was drawing that foul? That's the type of thing that can swing a game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Not from this game, but still a nice photo


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh TT . Dunk the ****ing ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT misses a reverse.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Next quarter: we need to be more careful passing (too many to's so far), somehow stop billups and keep our guards out of foul trouble.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Ugh. Tough to force the missed 3 and then give up the offensive board.

TT is like a deer in headlights right now. He'll be pulled next dead ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon back in the game. 

Prince misses a three gets his rebound and scores.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're not taking care of the ball.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

TT is showing his inexperience.

Dunothing is useless.

There's only one thing that can save us:


SEND IN THE THABONATOR


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Take Tyrus Thomas out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT loses ball. McDeyss for two. 35-23 TO


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I see no encouraging signs.

Come the **** on Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is getting ugly.

Detroit showing nice depth to match ours.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas personally responsible for about six piston points. Should have gone with Thabo.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls look a little shocked by their defensive intensity. It's gonna take our guys a while to realize this ain't MIAMI where we could get any shot we wanted.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

This lineup ****ing blows.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good teams make runs. Lets see if we answer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We are playing scared and stupid. Just careless with the ball.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I can't say I didn't expect us to come out tight. We are young and it's gonna be a very tough series.

I just want us to get established into a groove tonight. Show you cang hangf, gain some confidence, and steal atleast one of these two in Detroit.


They stood up Ben Wallace for Dinner? That's weak.

OH YEAH< IT"S THABO TIME


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Kirk, we are wearing red...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo in the game and so is brown. 

Gordon takes the foul on Hunter.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, could we be more careless with the ball?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

...and the retarded turnovers continue :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni loses ball. Weber dunks.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nocioni is ****ing killing us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Horrible pass by Hinrich. Fantastic charge taken by Gordon.

Noc just got put on a poster.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice seal block by PJ and nice finish by Hinrich


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk can't sit tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton fouls Hinrich. Hinrich with the layup 37-28


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

weber travels.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Make a DENG free Throw Thabonation


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls really look a step slow.

Nocioni is a no show on defense - his foot is probably a good excuse for being a bit slow. He was abused by Walker in the Heat series, too.

But Wallace looks a step late to the plays, and even Thomas tried to block a shot and was late on it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo fouled by Mcdeyss. 

FTA no good
FTA no good


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, Hinrich looking incredibly short on the rebounding attempts.

Old man river misses.

Bottom falling out Warning!!!!!!!1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton with the layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown misses a layup


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

3 fouls on Dice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton for two. 41-28


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

When BG picks early fouls you can always count on him to be a non factor in the 1st half.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Hopefully we're getting all of our crappy play out of the way in one half. This is just brutal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled by Mcdeyss. His 3rd. 

FTA no good. 
FTA good 41-29


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

And it only gets worse. We look like a high school JV squad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton misses delpino rebounds and dunks


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What The **** Are We Doing


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles goes with the small lineup. Right away, Detroit gets two reloads on the offense from offensive rebounds and makes it on the third shot.

Ugh

Delfino with a huge slam, Gordon turns it over and Detroit scores a layup on a busted fast break play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon loses ball hamilton layup. 45-29 TO


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice dribbling skills, Ben Gordon. Yet another turnover leading to a Detroit layup.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look outclassed.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn it, Who sent the Bulls so many press clippings?

They obviously think they are better than they are.


It owuld be nice to have a post guy who could make a bucket or two and slow this game down for a few minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Hopefully we're getting all of our crappy play out of the way in one half. This is just brutal.



hopefully.


:|




i think the rust might be more mental than anything. the careless turnovers - looking at you noch, kirk and ben - are inexcusable.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 8 turnovers. Detroit has 19 rebounds, we have 10. they have 7 offensive. 

Gordon MIA


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, we're playing like crap but Detroit still complains about F'N CALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

More like confidence MIA


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> The Animal's Key to the Series/Games:
> *1. Stay out of foul trouble -- specifically Hinrich and Gordon
> 2. Limit the Turnovers. Key.
> 3. Rebound, Rebound, Rebound.*


Why we are down


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey, did you guys know that TNT has a new show called Heartland coming out? They also have a crime drama called The Closer with Kyra Sedgwick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

we're flat-footed on all rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It doesn't even look to me like Detroit is playing 100% ... They're not crashing the boards hard (running back on defense to prevent the break). They're resting Billups is a huge luxury. 

What I'm seeing Detroit doing on defense, though, is countering the Bulls offense almost perfectly. The pick and roll... I see a detroit player hanging with the guy who sets the pick all the way to the basket. And they're guarding the guys we drive and kick pass the ball to.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The only two guys playing offense are Deng and Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell offen rebound and scores


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, could we be more dominated?


If there is anything positive, it's that we are still in this game.

Kind of amazing when you look at all of the horrible stats.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

****ing Maxiel beats Big Ben for a rebound and a score. What a joke.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is fouled. 

FTA good 
FTA good


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

the refs are starting to even out the calls. Looked like Deng charged there.

Is it out of pity?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled by delpino. Could have been a charge. 

FTA good. 
FTA good. 47-35


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng getting some good calls so far. Close calls going his way is a good thing.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Deng is the only one playing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell scores.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Boy did Tyrus look lost out there today.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

When did Maxiell become Kevin McHale? Geez.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Who needs Ben Wallace when you have maxiel.....Sheesh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Deng dunks over Maxielle!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Holy Deng!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

WHOA DENG!!!!!!!!

will that get us going?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

travel by deng.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

You know its not your day when Maxiel hits a turn around


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Facial by Deng!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

their bench is killing ours


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Deng posterizes Delfino!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

another questionable call against Detroit on that loose ball. We need to take advantage of those.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, we are getting some good calls. Kind of surprising. Might be a good thing that we are down a bit. Let them rack up fouls and be in trouble in the fourth


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're not shooting that poorly. .464 to Detroit's .475. Turnovers and off. rebounding is what's killed us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just when it looks like the bulls might start a run, Detroit brings back in Billups. Not enough? They bring back in Prince. And they've got Webber sitting on the bench with plenty of rest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxielle misses Sheed fouls on rebound. TO 49-37


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, Detroit was getting away with too much contact in the beginning, not the calls are evening out. We need to start playing smart, limit our turnovers and rebound. Still irks me that Detroit has to complain about each call!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

And Rip's getting a nice rest right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo fta good
FTA good 49-39 2:45


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> And Rip's getting a nice rest right now.




thank you mr. detroit pistons public relations guy.

:smilewink


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Kirk is a little better vs. Billups than Ben or Duhon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores. 49-41


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxielle hits a jumper


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

frickin Maxiell.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's soft from Kirk. He had the lane but kicked it out to Wallace.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups wide open 3. 54-41


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

saw that coming. Every single Bull collapsed. We had 3 guys hemming Prince in, we didn't need the other 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon loses ball, then jump ball.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Just when we get back down to 8 they score 5 unanswered.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is our offense right now? Everything is an iso. This ain't Miami. Detroit's got good 1-on-1 defenders at every position.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

More excellent ballhandling by Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win jump, Thabo no good. Deng fouls sheed on rebound


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

How many unforced turnovers are we going to have?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit's bigs all are pretty deadly from range.

Bulls just passed the ball to Wallace and nobody was guarding him. It was kinda funny to watch him trying to find someone to pass it to.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Why does Thabo think he's allowed to shoot?

That's 2 bricks in a row.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3 seconds on Pistons. 19 seconds


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

what the **** is gordon doing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LuolDeng said:


> How many unforced turnovers are we going to have?


too many


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon travels...:sigh:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We always let some random big man do well, Maxiel, Mikki Moore, etc

Ben Gordon should know he can't dribble


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon travels


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Duhon walked, negating what would have likely been a wideopen dunk for Wallace. Sheesh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon will be useless this entire series.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

More. Turnovers. WTF.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

our bench is in a serious non-facor mode


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

10th turnover.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I smell a buzzer beater 3 coming here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich steals, misses wide open layup...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ugh. Tough way to end the half. I understand why he did that, but still.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

I. Hate. Duhon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk? you pass it to duhon? who promptly travels?

kirk? you have to FINISH. don't look at the clock. just FINISH.





ugh.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Ben Gordon should know he can't dribble


Ben Gordon is a SG, not a PG. When he tries to make plays for others or run the offense, I put my head in my hands.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We can come back, but we gotta play turnover free next half and rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 44%
Pistons 49%

Billups 15 Hamilton 13. 
Deng 13


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah this better not be some bull**** rasheed three pointer.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

If we are down more than like, 3, at the end of the third, we are done.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lol charles has our defensive mathcups backwards...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Ben Gordon is a SG, not a PG. When he tries to make plays for others or run the offense, I put my head in my hands.


If you're a 1, 2, or 3, you should know how to dribble. Especially for a player who played PG in college and handles it often anyway. 

Regardless it's inexcusable.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, this has gone pretty much according to the bad script where we lose 

Deng picked it up at the end and overall had a nice half, but he's not gonna get the free lunches against Prince and Sheed the way he did against Eddie Jones and Jason Kapono.

Gordon getting in quick foul trouble was the killer though. With him on the bench, we're going to have a hard time scoring enough. He's really got to step up here or we're sunk for the series. 

I'd almost go so far as to say we need to tell him to relax a bit on defense. Obviously we can't afford to not guard a guy like Rip, but why fight like a mad dog to take Rip out of the game if it takes Gordon out of the game too. We have to keep Gordon in the game and on the floor.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Charles got the defensive matchups backwards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Headfake98 said:


> If we are down more than like, 3, at the end of the third, we are done.


That's right. We've never made a comeback in the fourth quarter. Ever.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

But he made a good point about how much Ben will have to play at both sides of the ball for us two have a chance to win. 

Our PF's have played bad too. Noce had played like a moron. Tyrus looks like he is learning the game today. He better work on his offense and gain bulk this offseason.

The Piston's dont turn the ball over, so we need to step up the D, rebound and don't give up a 2nd chance opportunity, and not give up the ball every other play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh my. skiles' neck looks like it's about to spontaneously combust!

either that, or he needs more fibre in his diet.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

They outrebounded us 22-14, damn....13 point lead. Bet the miami fans are cheering right now.

BG7 needs to pick it up, he can't always let early foul trouble gets into his head and mia for the 1st half of the game but i'm sure he'll have a big 2nd half.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

And Noc, I love you, but two brutal misses and three TOs was not a spark off the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> And Noc, I love you, but two brutal misses and three TOs was not a spark off the bench.


We need Andres to do more than that. Yes, I agree


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

We don't have to play perfect basketball, we have to play smart basketball. The unforced turnovers is killin' us. 

A series is not won in the 1st half of game 1, plus Detroit is not going to play this way all series, they will have their moments of missed shots, turnovers. Hell, if they keep complaining on every call, they might start getting T'd up.

The Bulls need to get this game under 8 going into the 4th. The Bulls keep comin', never stops playing until the buzzer sounds.

Remember a series is not always won in Game 1, I would love to steal this game, but if we lose, it's not over.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> If you're a 1, 2, or 3, you should know how to dribble. Especially for a player who played PG in college and handles it often anyway.
> 
> Regardless it's inexcusable.


Gordon rarely played PG at UCONN. Calhoun tried that experiment for a short while before letting Marcus Williams run the offense full time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We need to just play smart. Easier said than done against a team that is clicking on all cylinders. 

The four who must stay on the floor have to be: Bens, Deng, Kirk, and put in anyone else who can play solid at the last spot --> PJ, Noce (hopefully), or Thabo. Tyrus looks lost. As much as I'd like to see him, I can wait till next year. 

Noce has to step it up. Gordon better not pick up another quick two or this is over.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

enough with the photos already,where losing big time,i feel.Because where turning over the ball,and getting out reb,and out hustled a lot.And if the piston keep this play up we might be on the short end of the broom this time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ummmm....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the expression on rasheed's face in that one with tyrus is pretty funny, actually.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon rarely played PG at UCONN. Calhoun tried that experiment for a short while before letting Marcus Williams run the offense full time.


Williams wasn't there his first two years. Plus its inexcusable for any SG to not be able to dribble. There is no reason to. He should not turn the ball over as much as he does. Especially for a player who doesn't handle it every possession in comparison to a superstar.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Exhibit A: Chicago Ball Handling


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

First 3 minutes the key. If we continue turning it over, clank shots and not box out this will turn into a blowout QUICK.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> the expression on rasheed's face in that one with tyrus is pretty funny, actually.


In a cartoon sort of way, it speaks to experience, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>20</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>20</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>14</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>21</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>11</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>14-32</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>11-16</td> <td>2</td> <td>14</td> <td>7</td> <td>10</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>8</td> <td>41 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.438</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.688</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Davis</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>18</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>21</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>21</td> <td>5-11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>15</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>6</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Murray</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>114</td> <td>21-43</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>9-11</td> <td>8</td> <td>22</td> <td>12</td> <td>7</td> <td>8</td> <td>2</td> <td>12</td> <td>54 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.488</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.818</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 5 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td height="7">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Who dyed Doug Collins' hair? WTF?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, we played the worst half of basketball since the Nets debacle.

Kirk, Gordon, Dunothing....Oh hell, the entire team minus Deng sucked.


And still, we are not out of this game.

So, no turnovers, smart play and we are easily back in this.

Dunothing playing more than 5 mintues this half, means game over - Detroit win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Execute and cut back on turnovers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed for three. 57-41


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 16 FTA, Detroit 11


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, that's the start we didn't need.


Big men who can shoot from the outside suck.............to many on these baords.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I could really care less about the TOs. I mean, obviously there are some nerves involved, but the foul trouble and the getting manhandled on the glass is a pretty serious problem. And we need to freaking score!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> I could really care less about the TOs. I mean, obviously there are some nerves involved, but the foul trouble and the getting manhandled on the glass is a pretty serious problem. And we need to freaking score!


Well they are scoring off of our turnovers


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Our bench is as cold as ice whereas Maxiell, Dice and Hunter have provided real support behind Billups and Rip

I am confident we'll adjust in the 2nd half and make a game out of it 

We're better than this 

Get the stink bomb out of the way, adjust, focus and we'll be there


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ can't give Wallace that look.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3 57-44 

Deng called for the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed air ball 24 seconds on detroit


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> I could really care less about the TOs. I mean, obviously there are some nerves involved, but the foul trouble and the getting manhandled on the glass is a pretty serious problem. And we need to freaking score!


We are getting outrebounded but we'll adjust


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown fouled by Weber.

FTA good 
FTA no good but gets hit rebound

Deng misses but taps it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fouls Weber, his third.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah. going to the bench. that'll work.

see. doug collins agrees with me. they played too fast/too excited (ie; weren't calm) and it just killed them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Worst Pass Ever.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

PJ needs to pull his finger out and man up on the boards with Big Ben this Qtr

Good start to the Qtr 

Lets go!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Smart Pass Gordon, Not


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ben GOrdon is DUHONing Us


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon throws ball away


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng and Kirk all we got on O!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Billups has hit a shot every time we've started to close on them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups for 3 60-47


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

We need to keep Dend out of foul trouble. He's the only Money guy we have tonight


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

With how much our guards will cover their guards and get tired out, we need Luol to carry the load each game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores 60-49


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with another stupid pass into the stands. Ugly.

Collins: "That's called high risk, low reward."


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Nicely done by Deng. Stayed under control, found Kirk in the corner when Detroit stopped his dribble instead of charging or taking a wild layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups blocked, Hinrich for 3. 60-52. TO


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Look for Ben G to catch fire


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk with another huge three. Bulls within 8.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG needs to get in the damn game. Stop trying to make plays for others and stop leaning fwd. while taking jumpers.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is just like Game 3, Round 1. Sort of.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Keep it close...keep it close!!


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone notice that BG isn't getting that deep jumper as much as he likes to? Only a couple of 3 attempts thus far, and I think he should've had some more attempts by this stage. Rather than say, Thabo.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

david blaine is making me sleepy


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

We're a lot better when P.J. is on the court, not off it.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gotta keep closing here, keep it at 8 or under for the 4th. Get a freaking hand in Chauncey's face at all times.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown fouls Sheed. His third. 

FTA good 
FTA good 62-52


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Detroit is really pestering Ben. There's 2 guys on him every time he touches it right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wild shot by Gordon


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with another horrible shot (Collins: "What was that?")


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Brown now with 4 PFs and we have to go back to Tyrus to try to guard Sheed. That could be an early dagger.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown fouls Sheed again. Piston ball on side. TT in...oh no


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Uh Oh Tyrus in. Bad move by Skiles. Should've put Noce in.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

how long do we stay with gordan?
uh oh pj with 4. settle in tyrus.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace scores in close.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT loses pass from Gordon bulls ball


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

RoRo said:


> david blaine is making me sleepy




that was one strange commercial.



ok. here we go again with tyrus. keep it together man, you can do it. ok.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Whoa, Deng missed a midrange jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with the kind bounce lol 64-54


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton air ball TT rebounds Deng misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng did nicely to get contact there. The guy is steady.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too many missed FTs. Shooting 65%!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

As I hit submit, Deng with another Bulls FT miss.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled. Weber. His third. 

FTA good 
FTA no good 66-55


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Detroit is playing some great defense. We're getting very little separation at any point in the offensive possession.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber misses out of bounds to bulls


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

...and then he throws it away. I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Keep going to Deng on every possession since Gordon hasn't shown up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouled by Billups

Bulls ball. 

Billups steals 13 turnovers


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

moving screen on TT. Could see that one from space.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Charge on Weber, his 4th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

illegal screen on TT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

One of the few easy ones.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're giving us chances to make a comeback but our O looks too limited against their D. This series is all about our offense. Against Miami's old *** we got any shot we wanted. Not happening against Detroit so we have to get more creative with our sets and off the dribble play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng loses ball. Billups fouled by Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fta good 67-55
FTA good 68-55


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

pistons have 10 steals....bulls 14 turnovers...gordon still mia. 

c'mon bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses a 3


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

These fouls (on both teams) are rubbish. Why are fouls being called so far out so much?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups misses a layup. 

M allen in for TT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordons 3 in and out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups air ball...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How are we going to score on the road against this D?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

10 offensive boards. They have an 8 board rebounding advantage. We needed to grab 4 of the offensive boards to make it even and give them less shots.

We outrebounded Miami. We must at least hold our own against Detriot


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon just doesn't have it going.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

The pistons will get the job done if they contain gordon, he's the only one who can create his own shot on a consistent basis and can get to the foul line. So far so good for them i must say. our bench is 0-10 from the field. ouch!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses again


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

so many chances to trim down the 13 point lead. nothing...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, foul in close on sheed.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Luol's cooling off now too. He's missed two open shots he normally hits recently.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I no longer think Flip's reputation as a guy who can't coach defense is deserved


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton offensive foul


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How lucky can we get in this qtr? Detroit's blowing layups and dunks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pistons really playing claustrophobic D. 

it is impressive.

and we've missed six in a row. and they've missed NINE. 

come on BULLS!

nocioni must really be hurting. yes. he sucked in the first half. but still.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

They are killing gordon - 2/9 and 1/5 3point


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally Hinrich with a long 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mcdeyss answers


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Detroit really isn't stepping on our necks. They've had the chance to for several minutes now and have missed some easy shots and putbacks.

That said, McDyess for 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen clunks a shot. Out of bounds to bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit's missed their last 9 shots. Bulls their last 8.

But

Detroit's missed two straight layups and putbacks on those plays by McDyess. Fortunate for us.

They're still cold, Hinrich finally makes one and we cut the lead to 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit steals


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow. Another horrendous TO.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

0-12 now for the bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng steals end of 3. 70-57


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're playing great D but we aren't exactly a good offensive team. Tonight's been a classic case of a team struggling to score against a great defensive team because they don't have that one guy to break the D down and score/create good looks for others.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

As sloppy as that was, Q3 was our best effort.

Now we have to bring some offense and get the stops.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 39% Detroit 42%. Bulls 16 turnovers. 

Rebounds detroit 35-25. 12 offensive.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>32</td> <td>7-14</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>18 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>32</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>24</td> <td>2-9</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>33</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>13</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>174</td> <td>20-51</td> <td>4-12</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>5</td> <td>25</td> <td>11</td> <td>15</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>14</td> <td>57 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.392</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.650</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 11 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Davis</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>30</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>33</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>20</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>3</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>33</td> <td>6-16</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>27</td> <td>7-14</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>20 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>11</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>7</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>6</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Murray</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>175</td> <td>26-62</td> <td>5-13</td> <td>13-15</td> <td>12</td> <td>35</td> <td>15</td> <td>10</td> <td>11</td> <td>2</td> <td>18</td> <td>70 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.419</td> <td>.385</td> <td>.867</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 5 </td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, we can't execute a comeback down 13 if we shoot this poorly. I know the defense is very tight, but still, we missed a lot of open shots that quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I wonder if Nocioni is being bothered by his injury? Not like him to be a no show. Not in the playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon misses a layup. Out of bounds to det


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Over/Under 160 points combined for both teams?

I say over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's Noce? I know he was dreadful in the 1st half but he's still better than Malik Allen/TT any day.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 0-14 from bench


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni didn't play at all in the third. so yeah, he must be hurting.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> I wonder if Nocioni is being bothered by his injury? Not like him to be a no show. Not in the playoffs.



I bet he is. damn, duhon n allen.,....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh geessss Hamilton for 3.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Rip nails a 3 with Kirk's hand in his face, and we can't buy one on our end.

Things might be about to unravel here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

19 point lead. This is NOT how to come back!!!

The oddest thing to say about this game is that Tyrus Thomas has been our best player off the bench all game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouled by Mcdyess. 

FTA no good. 
FTA ???


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

game over.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince for 3. TO bulls 79-57


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Now they're hitting shots again. Our defense is starting to collapse too much.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's getting to the point where you have to laugh at how bad we are playing


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> They're playing great D but we aren't exactly a good offensive team. Tonight's been a classic case of a team struggling to score against a great defensive team because they don't have that one guy to break the D down and score/create good looks for others.


Indeed we are not. I'm thinking we need to figure a way to keep Gordon on the court. I'm seeing the logic of Riley using Wade to "guard" Deng for Gordon. Put Gordon on Prince, who's the least threatening (though obviously still good) of the Piston's perimeter guys. Sick a bigger guy on Rip and hope Kirk can hang with Billups a little better than he or anyone else has tonight.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

If you're going to lose, might as well lose badly to get some extra motivation for the next game. There's still time, but we need to play PERFECTTTTTTTTT from here on out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Now they're hitting shots again. Our defense is starting to collapse too much.


Against smart teams our defense always collapses too much 

--------------

Our bench is 1-17 from the field after Duhon hit that shot. Jeez.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxielle dunks and is fouled. 

FTA good 84-60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc air ball on 3


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Time to pack it in. What a brutal game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores. 86-60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton takes a charge on Allen.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't say this wasn't predictable. Our offense will get exposed quickly if we can't get good looks on the perimeter since we are strictly a jump shooting team. Watching this game it becomes even more obvious how PATHETIC Miami's defense was.

I expect a different game at home though. More transition baskets and better shooting is always a given at the UC. Sad thing is Game 2 looks like a guaranteed L too. There's no way we can score enough to beat Detroit at the Palace.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*List of Surefire Ways To Lose A Basketball Game*
1.Turnovers(Bulls-15, Pistons-10)
2.Free Throws(Bulls 13-22, Pistons 13-15)
3.Offensive Rebounds(Bulls-9, Pistons-12)
4.Field Goal %(Bulls 36%, Pistons-45.5%)

We've been completely outplayed in every facet of the game tonight. The Bulls look downright timid. Scared. Flustered. Ill-prepared. Whatever you want to call it. Detroit whooped our asses tonight. They are playing a good game. We are playing the worst I've seen us play in quite some time (even the game at New Jersey, we hung around until some clutch 3s by Nachbar). Hopefully we can bounce back in Game 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxielle called for the foul on rebound. 

TT is blocked by Mcdyess


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sticking with my Pistons in six prediction from before the playoffs started.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT fouled by Maxiell

FTA good 
FTA good 86-62


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Nothing surprising, I doubt our young team can beat these experiences Pistons. I am just hoping to take this team into atleast 7 games. We need to split before going back home.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton for two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Charging by TT


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dude, T.Shock... that girl's *** is *SO* hanging out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you guys expect Game 2 to be much different?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

34% by the bulls


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Thiers no way we win this series playing like this.I think todays play caught everyone off guard watching at home.And i 'm the biggest because i at least felt we could put up a fight and if lose lose close.Right now its not even close the piston got this and the phyic edge now,and i think where in over our heads.After this game we need to grow up fast because we've played like little kids,and the piston have played like men.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Skiles is gonna have Gordon and the bench for dinner later.

Think the pistons figured out that once they can stop BG, the bulls will have a hard time scoring as they will now have to depend on the 2 of the big 3 to pick it up. The bench is in a pretty bad shape tonight, none of them shown up for this game. They will be needed big time to contribute in scoring if the bulls want any hope of being competitive in this series. 

But kudos to the pistons, they whipped out butts big time tonight.

Heart breaking loss but it serves as a good wake up call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni another air ball 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Delpino travels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose the ball again.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

noc with two airballs. seems like when we lose a big games lot of guys have terrible games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steals foul, Murray


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Murray is fouled. Allen with his 4th


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What's the record for the fewest points in a qtr for the Bulls in the playoffs?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

gotta hand it to the Bulls, when they blow, they really blow. 

Congrats to teh Pistons for taking advantage of the CHICAGOSUCKABULLS PLAYOFF EDITION.


Ok, as we did after the Jersey decable, regroup, refocus and come back with a determination and drive that can overmatch most teams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni misses again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc misses TT dunks in the rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT rebounds and throws the ball away.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Do you guys expect Game 2 to be much different?


Yes, this team has showed that after a tough loss they can put it behind them and play a solid game.

What's surprising to me is that this team didn't play that poorly in game in Miami. I had surely put that game in the loss column but Miami also played poorly too.

This team was due for a clunker and the fact that Miami didn't really play all that hard has left the bulls a bit unprepared. 

At least Washington would have hustled and played hard for 4 quarters. Now The Bulls are seeing a team that can play hard for 4 quarters.

Likely the Bulls play well next game but still loose. Early foul trouble again is likely too.

Bulls should go back home and win both before coming back to Detroit at 2-2. Hopefully.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Guh.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TT has a long way to go in his development. 

I'm not going to panic after this game. Our goal is to win 1 in Detroit and protect home court. 

I'm hoping this loss is like the NJ loss.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ

Hopefully this game is just the bulls with the jitters.

If not, big wins at home like this could well be an indication that Detroit ought to be 10 point favorites IN CHICAGO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

delpino scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis fouls. 

Bulls split 1-2 fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell dunks 93-65


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_well...it was fun while it lasted. the game thread streak i was riding. i was undefeated!!!

but, i'm superstitious that way, so...someone else is going to have to step up. bringsomemojo. 

i'm sad over this. really sad. _





man. we really stunk tonight. our bench was pathetic. just crap.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo ft is good. Hunter foul

FTa good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT rebounds drives the floor, throws the ball away


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It's one thing for Thomas to be making mistakes due to jitters, but it's another thing for him to continue to try things that are beyond his means. Why is he trying to lead the fast break? He is a turnover machine.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> _well...it was fun while it lasted. the game thread streak i was riding. i was undefeated!!!
> 
> but, i'm superstitious that way, so...someone else is going to have to step up. bringsomemojo.
> 
> ...


Would have been nice if the guys in your avatar showed up.

Or mine.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls Bench 3-30 FG, 12 TO, 8 PF, 14 Rb , 17 Points

Maxiel 5-6 1 TO 6 rbs, 12 points 
McDyess 3-8 1 TO 10 Rb,, 6 points 



WOW..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Det: 
3Pt: 44%
FT: 88%
Rebs: 46
TOs: 15
Asts: 24

Chi:
3Pt: 29%
FT: 64%
Rebs: 38
TOs: 21
Asts: 13


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I was more disappointed after the NJ loss than this. But after seeing how our guys bounce back, I am optimistic. I won't get nervous until Game 3, which would be a must-win if we lose Monday. It was a horrible game all around. From 1 through 15 (ok 10). 

Theres nothing to compliment about this game. Sure someone may have scored, but they had several other mistakes. 

Lets see if we can bounce back. Our goal is to win one 1 Detroit and protect homecourt.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> _well...it was fun while it lasted. the game thread streak i was riding. i was undefeated!!!
> 
> but, i'm superstitious that way, so...someone else is going to have to step up. bringsomemojo.
> 
> i'm sad over this. really sad. _


Your efforts for the miami game will be immortalized in the post dynasty hall of fame records.:biggrin:

Bad....bad loss this time round.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> _well...it was fun while it lasted. the game thread streak i was riding. i was undefeated!!!
> 
> but, i'm superstitious that way, so...someone else is going to have to step up. bringsomemojo.
> 
> ...


It wasn't your game thread... it was TBF's play by play.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Lets see if we can bounce back. Our goal is to win one 1 Detroit and protect homecourt.


Write it off as a learning experience and move on. The bulls will have games when they can't hit the side of the barn. 23-70 isn't so flash.

Tyrus or Thabo have to play well for us to win this.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah I'm not surprised we lost. 

Kevin Harlan said we had some lazy practices. Well it showed. This was a good wakeup call. You want to get blown out to know you are not ready than be lucky enough to lose and think you can get by with minimal effort.

Everyone is wide awake that Detroit is ready to play and on a mission.

We couldn't hold the ball. We gave up too many rebounds. Just played bad D. Couldn't hit a single shot. It happens. We'll be fine.

I'll still call it a successful year if we can play competitively here on out and have a chance to win if we take it to 6-7 games. 

We can win this series, but we need to play great basketball. This means that our Big 3 cannot be in foul trouble. Noce has to be Noce, not whoever showed up today. 

You look at Detroit and you look at us. Detroit is 6 years ahead of us right now. By that I mean look at where we are using the Detroit model, and compare out success to theirs. They are Vets, we are hitting that stage. We are going to learn, and I can see this team having the ability to win, but we need more things to go perfectly in a game than Detroit.

I am not dwelling on this loss. I was really sad after the NJ loss, but not this. Because I know our team can respond.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It looked to me like Detroit has all the talent and players in positions to make us look bad.

Both teams are known for defense. Our strength is guards, assuming they're about equal, they're just taller or stronger and able to get better shots. Prince and Deng is a terrific matchup.

Their bigs just hit lots of outside shots, and are good from there. We can't rely on Ben Wallace's interior defense if he's out at the 3pt line guarding Sheed, and Thomas is useless guarding anyone at the perimeter.

On offense, they have at least one more good player, and that lets them rest their starters at will.

The rotations are much shorter at this point in the playoffs, so resting their guys is a huge advantage.

All that, and it looks like Detroit studied game film and Skiles came out with the expected.

Detroit stayed with our guys in the corner, cutting off the drive and kick. Hinrich met 3 guys most times he even tried to drive. The pick & roll and pick & pop kind of plays we run - they stayed with the man setting the pick, leaving nobody to pass to.

It was outright ugly.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Funny thing was before this series I thought the Bulls bench (Duhon, Thabo, Noc, Tyrus, Malik) was loads better than (Hunter, Flip, Delfino, McDyess, Maxiell). Game 1 seemed to suggest that wasn't the case considering our guys got owned. And owned doesn't adequately describe what the Pistons did to us tonight. Could be a long series.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Funny thing was before this series I thought the Bulls bench (Duhon, Thabo, Noc, Tyrus, Malik) was loads better than (Hunter, Flip, Delfino, McDyess, Maxiell). Game 1 seemed to suggest that wasn't the case considering our guys got owned. And owned doesn't adequately describe what the Pistons did to us tonight. Could be a long series.


I think a long series is what we want 

:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> It looked to me like Detroit has all the talent and players in positions to make us look bad.
> 
> Both teams are known for defense. Our strength is guards, assuming they're about equal, they're just taller or stronger and able to get better shots. Prince and Deng is a terrific matchup.
> 
> ...


I certainly agree that it was ugly but I really felt that we beat ourselves more than they beat us tonight. It's very hard to win an NBA game when you turn the ball over 20 times. Perhaps they deserve credit for disrupting our offense but they weren't generating turnovers with deflections and blocks; we turned the ball over by dribbling it off our foot, inexplicably losing control of the ball on the dribble, and throwing extremely careless passes. Despite a lot of unforced errors, we kept it around ten for a lot of the game until all of their shots started falling down the stretch. I felt that if we took care of the ball, hit a few more wide open shots, and closed out on their three point shooters better we would've won. I can't promise that we won't continue to choke the rest of the series but at this rate it's unlikely that I'll feel that they simply had our number and outplayed us when all is said and done.

I just hope our guys are embarassed the way I was after seeing this game on national TV and come out with a chip on their shoulder yet relaxed and focused in game two.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Funny thing was before this series I thought the Bulls bench (Duhon, Thabo, Noc, Tyrus, Malik) was loads better than (Hunter, Flip, Delfino, McDyess, Maxiell). Game 1 seemed to suggest that wasn't the case considering our guys got owned. And owned doesn't adequately describe what the Pistons did to us tonight. Could be a long series.


I thought that Lu was the only one on our team that didn't play poorly tonight. I think you've got to give our players the benefit of the doubt that they won't play so terribly throughout the series. If we continue to play anything like we did tonight, I think we've got a lot more than just our bench to worry about.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I thought that Lu was the only one on our team that didn't play poorly tonight.


Kirk was decent, but not great. He only missed one shot and wasn't the root of our TO problems. However, he didn't step up and make plays when we were falling behind, and he didn't really put the clamps on Rip (mostly) or Billups like we need him to. They were mostly getting what they wanted. But still, I wouldn't say he played poorly. Just not well enough to make much difference.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Kirk was decent, but not great. He only missed one shot and wasn't the root of our TO problems. However, he didn't step up and make plays when we were falling behind, and he didn't really put the clamps on Rip (mostly) or Billups like we need him to. They were mostly getting what they wanted. But still, I wouldn't say he played poorly. Just not well enough to make much difference.


Good point. He wasn't too bad. Looking at the box score his shooting was actually terrific. I'm probably dwelling on one pass he made directly to an opposing defender and that's not fair. Your comments about stepping up do remind me that I thought we weren't being nearly aggressive enough in the first half. I suppose we weren't aggressive enough in the second half either but by then I was so disgusted by our carelessness with the ball that I didn't notice much anymore. I'd really like it if we came out with some swagger in game two.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> What's surprising to me is that this team didn't play that poorly in game in Miami.


Oh, we absolutely did in Game 4 for the 1st 3 qtrs. Barely shot over 30% and looked flat. But we stayed within striking distance due to Miami's incompetence on both ends of the floor. I remember saying how any other playoff team would've BLOWN us out for that Game 4 performance. Well, we repeated that Game 4 performance tonight and look what happened.

Game 2 should be more competitive because I can't imagine us shoot that poorly but as long Detroit maintains a high level of defensive intensity, we have no shot at winning.

Thankfully we rock at the UC. With the crowd behind us and the comfort level all players feel at home on the offensive end we should be able to score enough to be able to tie the series going back to Detroit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%">*Billups, Hamilton lead Pistons to blowout win vs. Bulls<!-- google_ad_section_end -->* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->
AUBURN HILLS, Michigan (Ticker) -- Chauncey Billups and the 
Detroit Pistons wanted the Chicago Bulls to know they were in a
whole new ballgame.

Billups scored 20 points and Richard Hamilton also added 20 as
the Pistons posted a 95-69 blowout victory over the Bulls in
Game One of their Eastern Conference semifinals playoff series
on Saturday.

Rasheed Wallace and Tayshaun Prince each had 13 points and Jason
Maxiell added 12 off the bench for Detroit, which improved to
11-0 in Eastern Conference semifinal openers dating to 1986-87.

The Pistons, who led by six after the first quarter, and 13 at
the end of both the second and third periods, controlled the
game after several first-half bursts which the Bulls were never
able to recover.

Chicago, which swept the Miami Heat in four games in an Eastern
Conference first-round matchup, suffered its largest playoff
margin of defeat since being beaten by the Cleveland Cavaliers,
107-81, in Game Two of the 1992 conference finals.

Three-pointers by Wallace, Hamilton and Prince vaulted Detroit
to a 79-57 bulge with 10:03 remaining to give their club a
comfortable lead.

Billups connected on 7-of-14 from the floor for the Pistons, who
also shot 8-of-18 from 3-point range.

Detroit's margin of victory over the Bulls is the largest by the
Pistons in the playoff history of these two teams. The
previous high was a 22-point decision by Detroit, which beat
Chicago, 101-79, in Game Three of the 1988 Eastern semifinals.

Detroit capped an 11-2 spurt with a 3-pointer by Wallace to take
a 20-11 lead at the 5:21 mark in the first period. A basket by
Ben Wallace and subsequent free throws with 49 seconds left
helped the Bulls cut the lead to 29-23 at the end of the
quarter.

The Pistons raced to a 12-point lead early in the second,
culminated by a 10-foot jumper by Antonio McDyess from the right
corner at the 4:50 mark. After the Bulls cut their deficit to
nine on a layup by Kirk Hinrich, Detroit extended the lead to 16
on three baskets by Hamilton and a dunk by Carlos Delfino with
6:03 remaining.

A 3-pointer by Billups with 55 seconds left in the half gave the
Pistons a 54-41 halftime lead.

Hinrich finished with 15 points but Ben Gordon, who was the
second leading postseason scorer (25.5 points) for the Bulls
entering this contest, added only seven on 2-of-9 from the floor
for Chicago, which shot just 33 percent (23-of-70).

Wallace, the ex-Pistons center, had nine points and eight
rebounds for Chicago, which was outrebounded, 46-38, by Detroit.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome back down to earth...


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Game 2 should be more competitive because I can't imagine us shoot that poorly but as long Detroit maintains a high level of defensive intensity, we have no shot at winning.


I'm glad you mentioned the last series in your post because it got me to thinking that stellar defensive intensity that took the Bulls out of their game best describes the brief stretch where Miami dominated us in the second quarter of game three. I really didn't think the Pistons defended half that well tonight.



Dwyane Wade said:


> Welcome back down to earth...


I wouldn't get too excited. If the Bulls are exposed against Detroit, that seals the deal that your team is about to waste the career of a superstar player with a decade of TWolves style ineptitude.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is this site running very slow for anyone else?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Did people think that the Bulls would not lose a game this series?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

TripleDouble said:


> Did people think that the Bulls would not lose a game this series?


No, but not by 26 GOD DAMN POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> No, but not by 26 GOD DAMN POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do the points carry over to the next game? :biggrin:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Do the points carry over into next game?:biggrin:


Haha. Frankly, I would've been more upset if we'd lost a close game because I would've worried we passed up our big shot to steal one in Detroit. The most upsetting parts about the blowout are that I had to sit through the whole thing and I was embarassed by our performance. I think we've done plenty to prove the Pistons aren't capable of blowing us out on a regular basis.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I called for Gordon to have more possessions against the Heat because they doubled him so readily and he was able to pass out of it easily. But with Chauncey and the other Pistons attacking him so determinedly on defense, it appears he won't have the energy to play a large role on offense. I felt a lot of his jumpers and floaters were off because he simply didn't have his legs. 

I think Kirk needs to dominate the ball in this series and attack Chauncey at every opportunity. Retaliate. Establish himself as a dominant offensive player, which he can be against a a tired Chauncey. I don't understand why he didn't try to take control of the game like he has in the past. 15 points on 7 shots is freaking fantastic. If he can wear Chauncey down like the Pistons did to Gordon, then the game becomes a lot more even. 

I'm not discouraged by the loss at all, though I did feel the Bulls got more than their fair share of calls yet again. And still lost by 20+. ...Like someone else stated, the Miami series was so easy that this was a shock. There's no reason for the Pistons to beat us to loose balls so easily. And I don't think our bench will shoot 3/30 with 12 TOs again. 

Finally, I kinda wonder to myself when I read this:



> Wallace had nine points, eight rebounds and a block.
> 
> "If there was a positive tonight, it was his play," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "His effort just got left by the wayside by the way everyone else played."


I'm not saying Skiles should criticize Wallace, but I didn't think anyone played well bssides Kirk and Luol. Wallace worked hard but didn't have too much impact and was too quick to pass on offense. He looks really nervous and anxious when he has the ball. As crazy as it sounds, I think he should attack the rim more when he's wide open. He's not that bad at it, and they are drifting off him too much.

I thought our defense was fine. Just too many offensive rebounds given up.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Haha. Frankly, I would've been more upset if we'd lost a close game because I would've worried we passed up our big shot to steal one in Detroit. The most upsetting parts about the blowout are that I had to sit through the whole thing and I was embarassed by our performance. I think we've done plenty to prove the Pistons aren't capable of blowing us out on a regular basis.


I'd be worried if it weren't for how poorly the Bulls played. There were times when the Bulls were fumbling and bumbling around out there when it was almost like watching a high school team play. Whatever they did, the Pistons appeared to deal with the layoff much better then the Bulls, who looked completely unready to play.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

TripleDouble said:


> I'd be worried if it weren't for how poorly the Bulls played. There were times when the Bulls were fumbling and bumbling around out there when it was almost like watching a high school team play. Whatever they did, the Pistons appeared to deal with the layoff much better then the Bulls, who looked completely unready to play.


Simply put, the Bulls looked like the first day of training camp.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

TripleDouble said:


> Do the points carry over to the next game? :biggrin:


Well no, but confidence and momentum does.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm in the camp that thinks a blowout where we play poorly in almost all facets is less upsetting than a close loss where we come away feeling like we've given them our best shot and it wasn't good enough.

That said, we looked really, really bad. I hope it was simply a really bad night. This team is capable of looking really bad on certain nights.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Well no, but confidence and momentum does.


True, but I think getting blown out usually works in the favor of the team that gets blown out. They get pissed off and embarrassed and play extra hard next game while the winning team may get a bit complacent. At least those are my observations. 

As far as confidence, I'd hope (and think) that at this level in the playoffs, one blowout would not shatter a teams confidence.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Positives - You can't get any worse than that. 

- Kirk was pretty good. Luol was okay. I thought Big Ben looked awesome, like he really has been saving himself for one series


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I'm in the camp that thinks a blowout where we play poorly in almost all facets is less upsetting than a close loss where we come away feeling like we've given them our best shot and it wasn't good enough.
> 
> That said, we looked really, really bad. I hope it was simply a really bad night. This team is capable of looking really bad on certain nights.


I'm in the same camp. If you're going to lose a game, might as well lose it big and give your bench a chance to get a feel for the opponent. Thalbo & Tyrus get their feet wet against a quicker opponent in a big game. Maybe they can put their rookie jitters to bed now.

Skiles will have the team's attention on Sunday and Monday afternoon. Detroit will find it hard not to be just a little complacent. 

Wannna bet that Ben Gordon scores less than 8 points on Monday? That Nocioni scores only 2? That the Bulls hit less than 1/3 of their shots? That McDyess outrebounds Ben Wallace? 
I'm taking all bets.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I'm in the same camp. If you're going to lose a game, might as well lose it big and give your bench a chance to get a feel for the opponent. Thalbo & Tyrus get their feet wet against a quicker opponent in a big game. Maybe they can put their rookie jitters to bed now.
> 
> Skiles will have the team's attention on Sunday and Monday afternoon. Detroit will find it hard not to be just a little complacent.
> 
> ...


Jitters can die out, or jitters can amplify.

Tyrus is my guy. We need him to get his act together. But it looks like the Pistons actually game-planned for him. :uhoh: I don't know if he can adjust in time. 

You're right. Gordon and Nocioni are not going to play as bad as they did yesterday all series. 

But we'll need Tyrus to get over the top. Tyrus, where are you?

My only hope is that if Ben and Noce pick it up, that might free up Tyrus enough to get some confidence and make a contribution.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If you look at Ben's splits, his stats for 3+ days off are: 9.7 PPG (25.7 FG%)

Anyhow, when they trap Ben, why does everyone just stand around and watch? Why not move to get into a position to help Ben get out of the trap with an easy pass? Like Kirk tries, but he's short. So Ben doesn't have that traditional long shooting guard to pass to out of the trap. We need to have it setup so they trap Ben, leaving a shooter like Nocioni open for three (of course it'd help if he didn't airball all of them).


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The "blow out is better than losing a close one" talk has almost gotten me in off the ledge... what a tough loss to swallow.

The beauty, I guess, is that if we win game 2 by a single point the series is still even. In the 1959 World Series the White Sox blew the Dodgers out 11-0 in game one... lost game 2 by a single run... and, what do you know? I thought about searching for a pro basketball parallel but that seems like a lot of work.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Anyhow, when they trap Ben, why does everyone just stand around and watch? Why not move to get into a position to help Ben get out of the trap with an easy pass? Like Kirk tries, but he's short. So Ben doesn't have that traditional long shooting guard to pass to out of the trap. We need to have it setup so they trap Ben, leaving a shooter like Nocioni open for three (of course it'd help if he didn't airball all of them).


For a guard, Gordon is pretty bad with the ball when he's trapped.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think we looked like a team that had a week off right out of the gate and we never adjusted. Lu, Kirk and Big Ben all played with energy, but that was it. I would have liked Kirk to shoot even more in the first three quarters because he seemed to be "feeling it," but he can't do it alone.

Maybe a game like this is the best thing that could have happened, though. We will be feeling vengeful after getting so thoroughly embarrased, Detroit might be a little over-confident (seems like that might be unavoidable) and could be surprised by the difference in energy we bring from Game 1 to Game 2. Any team with any pride will play much better (how could they not?) in the next game. At least I'm hoping all these things come true.

As bad as this loss was, all we have to do is win Game 2 and we're in control of the series coming back here. It's just one game.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Jitters can die out, or jitters can amplify.


They seemed to amplify during the game. We weren't making too many dumb mistakes in the first few minutes but we went down and suddenly we kept playing worse and worse. I think it's pretty unlikely for that to happen over more than one game though. There are some situations where a player develops a huge mental issue (like when Rick Ankiel coudln't throw strikes) but in general I think that in order to become a successful pro athlete, you have to be pretty strong mentally. I'd be shocked if all our of guys are traumatized by this loss and come out with a bad state of mind in game 2. They've dealt with too many bad losses in their careers - not just with the Bulls - to be affected that badly.



Good Hope said:


> Tyrus is my guy. We need him to get his act together. But it looks like the Pistons actually game-planned for him. :uhoh: I don't know if he can adjust in time.


This is another area where I'm having a hard time seeing how the Pistons forced our errors. Tyrus kept losing his handle on the ball and then sometimes kicking it. I didn't notice anything they did to make him a tough matchup for us. I thought he might not be as good a matchup as some thought in this series because their big men would draw him out to the perimeter but he actually did ok out there aside from his problems closing out on threes. One of the only times he got the ball with good position he went up hard and drew a foul, he just didn't get the ball in good position often and when he did, literally dropped the ball.



Good Hope said:


> My only hope is that if Ben and Noce pick it up, that might free up Tyrus enough to get some confidence and make a contribution.


I was really frustrated that Tyrus and the other guys we had in at the end of the game didn't play better. They were matched up against Detroit's bench who I don't think is as good as ours and we were down 25. I really thought that in a blowout they might losen up, play better, and build some confidence and momentum going into game two. Go figure.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ben Gordon can't afford to have a night off this team look so out of sync with out him especially in the playoffs. When Ben got in foul trouble I was expecting Kirk, Luol, and Andres to step it up and keep the team in it but it didn't happen things just got worst. I hope our four main scores have it on for game 2.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> ''They are a good ballclub, but it's a different type of mission that we are on,'' Wallace told the Detroit News. ''They're on a mission, I think, that they're happy to be here. But we are on a mission to go ahead and win this whole thing.''


Well, we sure played last night like Sheed was a prophet when he said this.

Lets hope we can put game 1 behind us and play like we believe we belong in the ECF.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Jitters can die out, or jitters can amplify.
> 
> Tyrus is my guy. We need him to get his act together. But it looks like the Pistons actually game-planned for him. :uhoh: I don't know if he can adjust in time.


Tyrus needs to learn from his play in the regular season. When he tried to do too much, such as lead a fast break or make a fancy pass, he turned the ball over at an alarming rate. Being that he's jittery, he just needs to stop and make the simple pass as opposed to playing at warp speed with the ball. Once he rebounds the ball, he should be finding a guard right away, and he probably shouldn't touch the ball until he's in the post on the other side of the court.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

My first comment on the game...not much to say really, other than the obvious fact that we were ridiculously overmatched from the tip-off. There is absolutely no excuse for letting Chauncey Billups dominate us at will. Sure, he's a strong PG (maybe the strongest in the league) but it's not like Gordon and Duhon are string-beans either. 

I'm just astounded at how poorly we game-planned for Billups. He picked our defense apart immediately, and that let to a rapid downfall...Gordon in foul trouble, easy looks near the basket, and open shots for teammates. Then you factor in that we couldn't even make a routine pass without a turnover, and this game was over before it started. Frustrating. I know we can do better than this. Hope this is the wake-up call we needed.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Tyrus needs to learn from his play in the regular season. When he tried to do too much, such as lead a fast break or make a fancy pass, he turned the ball over at an alarming rate. Being that he's jittery, he just needs to stop and make the simple pass as opposed to playing at warp speed with the ball. Once he rebounds the ball, he should be finding a guard right away, and he probably shouldn't touch the ball until he's in the post on the other side of the court.


True.

Maybe it was those new offensive wrinkles that Skiles tried to introduce that got him confused :whoknows:?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know, yodurk, i'm kinda surprised how they didn't gameplan for billups too. or for any of them for that matter. it's like they didn't watch a frame of film. 

it was disconcerting at best to hear them say on the broadcast last night that the bulls had some "lazy" practices leading up to the game yesterday. it seemed so...not the bulls.

anyway...chris sheridan (my fave!) was on the phone earlier to espn news - he's in detroit - and he said that he attended the bulls practice this morning and for the most part they were looking like they'd put the game behind them and seemed more focused. he described nocioni as still being "shell-shocked" today at his own performance last night - nocioni said it was the worst game that he's ever played since being a bull. (um, yeah.) skiles was saying that the team does "historically" bounce back from horrendous games (think NJ) and so he's hoping that's the case for monday. (um, yeah, us too scott)




so i am hoping the hangover of this loss is gone and they come out with superior focus on monday. the ONLY way they will beat the pistons, or even take it to 6-7 games is to play their VERY BEST basketball. 

i thought that once gordon had to go to the bench early in the first yesterday and duhon was brought in to guard billups that skiles should've but kirk on chauncey RIGHT AWAY. i mean billups just abused duhon. and really, would thabo have been any better? i suppose it's the lesser of two evils. do you put kirk on chauncey or on rip?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> i thought that once gordon had to go to the bench early in the first yesterday and duhon was brought in to guard billups that skiles should've but kirk on chauncey RIGHT AWAY. i mean billups just abused duhon. and really, would thabo have been any better? i suppose it's the lesser of two evils. do you put kirk on chauncey or on rip?


Sizewize, they have a 6'7 and a 6'3 guy in the backcourt so if we're having stopping them, Thabo is theoretically the better matchup.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If you guys want to cheer up, just watch this.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GS_-22C_m-8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GS_-22C_m-8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Sizewize, they have a 6'7 and a 6'3 guy in the backcourt so if we're having stopping them, Thabo is theoretically the better matchup.


The matchup I REALLY wanted to see is Adrian Griffin on Billups. I guess Griffin is still hobbled. But still, there's no way Billups gets any of that easy post-up stuff against Griff. 

I guess what has me worried is that we may be forced to match up to them, instead of them matching up to us. Their backcourt just thrashed us all-around. Not just Billups, but Lindsey Hunter too. That guy might be the most underrated defender of all time!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> If you guys want to cheer up, just watch this.


Wow. Sorta funny, but also a little disturbing.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The matchup I REALLY wanted to see is Adrian Griffin on Billups. I guess Griffin is still hobbled. But still, there's no way Billups gets any of that easy post-up stuff against Griff.
> 
> I guess what has me worried is that we may be forced to match up to them, instead of them matching up to us. Their backcourt just thrashed us all-around. Not just Billups, but Lindsey Hunter too. That guy might be the most underrated defender of all time!


That'll be interesting. A lot of the talk coming into this series was how much their guards had struggled against us during the reglur season matchup. I knew we gave up some size but frankly I'm surprised to see Rip listed at 6'7, I thought he was more like 6'5. I still think we matchup very well with their frontcourt when P.J. and Ben aren't on the floor at the same time (which we do often anyways so I wouldn't consider it adjusting to them). Sheed tried to post up Lu only once yesterday and Ben swatted the shot away. We just need to check their guards but really I thought our offense was far more to blame than our defense yesterday.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> We just need to check their guards but really I thought our offense was far more to blame than our defense yesterday.


Absolutely agree. Our half-court defense was ok for the most part, other than the first 6 minutes of the game. During that beginning stretch, our whole team (especially Gordon) was called for just a ridiculous number of fouls. The rest of the game, it was our crappy passing leading to easy points for the Pistons. Can't let that happen.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> That'll be interesting. A lot of the talk coming into this series was how much their guards had struggled against us during the reglur season matchup. I knew we gave up some size but frankly I'm surprised to see Rip listed at 6'7, I thought he was more like 6'5. I still think we matchup very well with their frontcourt when P.J. and Ben aren't on the floor at the same time (which we do often anyways so I wouldn't consider it adjusting to them). Sheed tried to post up Lu only once yesterday and Ben swatted the shot away. We just need to check their guards but really I thought our offense was far more to blame than our defense yesterday.


Same here. I always thought Rip was more like 6'6 or maybe even 6'5 but other times he does look like 6'7. So who knows??? Still, I would like to see more Griff, Thabo, P.J. and less Du, Noc and Tyrus. That seemed to be our winning fomula in yesterday's game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think TNT set the tone for game one. They kept showing a clip of Tayshaun Prince blocking Kirk Hinrich throughout the week as a commercial for the series. That set the tone that the Pistons would dominate us defensively in game one.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

We got r-ped on the boards, BOTH ENDS, and it was painful to watch them get all those 2nd chance points, that we didn't get much of. We got manhandled, outhustled and they wanted it more, that's it. No turnover shmurnover, no Ben Gordon "not showing up", it was we never got into a rhythm on O, and they getting their rebounds/2nd chance points and taking that same thing away from us.

Skiles and I watched the same game as well:


"The Pistons flat outplayed us. *All the loose balls they got. They were all over the glass.* They were the aggressor." - Scott Skiles (Chicago 
Tribune)

Not to beat a dead horse, but that's why Chandler would have been better on this team instead of PJ Brown. I understand Brown was only here to be used as trade bait, at the very least, an expiring contract with veteran status. But his play is far inferior to Chandler and we all knew that regardless. Having Chandler along with Big Ben would be "unfair", the lame Piss.tons would never get those cheap boards like they did yesterday. Getting outrebounded IMO is more insulting and painful than Gordon slipping and falling for turnovers. Ok rant done


----------



## bullsnation (Sep 1, 2005)

Man today really sucks! 


Oh well, at least its game one. We can learn form this and play better in game 2.

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Bulldozer said:


> We got r-ped on the boards, BOTH ENDS, and it was painful to watch them get all those 2nd chance points, that we didn't get much of. We got manhandled, outhustled and they wanted it more, that's it. No turnover shmurnover, no Ben Gordon "not showing up", it was we never got into a rhythm on O, and they getting their rebounds/2nd chance points and taking that same thing away from us.


What did everyone think of the offensive rebounding in the game? I definitely think we weren't as active as we should've been on the boards but it seemed that maybe some of the offensive rebounds were careening right to them. They weren't really long rebounds out to their guards but our player would have inside position and it would bounce too high for him and go to the Pistons player behind him.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Have some faith Miz, create the second game thread!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> _well...it was fun while it lasted. the game thread streak i was riding. i was undefeated!!!
> 
> but, i'm superstitious that way, so...someone else is going to have to step up. bringsomemojo.
> 
> i'm sad over this. really sad. _




would love to...but.


sincerely,

miz


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulldozer said:


> "The Pistons flat outplayed us. *All the loose balls they got. They were all over the glass.* They were the aggressor." - Scott Skiles (Chicago
> Tribune)


Skiles to entire Bulls squad:

"Jump!"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never win another game.


For once, this might be true. At least this season.

And that's not a good thing.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Skiles to entire Bulls squad:
> 
> "Jump!"


:rofl:

That got a laugh out of me, touche.


----------

